# all quiet on the boards



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all,
its been really quiet on here recently - anyone around on the boards at the mo?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm around considering ARGC or LWC, I'm in contact with both clinics at the moment. I have a friend who has offered to be a surrogate for us using my old old eggs hopefully.

What stage are you at tiny?


----------



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

we were with sp, but after recent developments have pulled out.
So now we back at the beginning of our journey again
x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello 

I'm here but nothing much to post about...

Wish you both well in your journies though and here for advice and support 
x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Im here also just pottering about x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I have finally decided that I am heading back to ARGC for surrogacy - If they will have me and old eggs and dodgy FSH sometimes! I spoke to Elly and she said that they hadn't done many surrogacy cases and no info, so she has booked an appt with DSr Ranieri and we have an appt on 11.2.11 to discuss the ins and outs.  I figured that I should give myself the best chance and with Create it just didn't feels right doing natural IVF with my own lining - I might as well put those £'s towards ARCG's big bill.  I just know how pinickity ARGC are you when you cycle, and my surrogate lives in Ireland so can't fly over at their beck and call plus she has 3 children to arrange.  I know if I cycled I would have to dedicate 2 weeks to be at the clinic and as they say you either have to have a very flexible employer or take 2 weeks off work, as I have spent 7 hrs at the clinic before- 3 blood tests and 2 scans on my busiest day etc.

They may say no way but we'll see.


----------



## D&amp;P (Jun 29, 2009)

I bet you can't wait ♥JJ1♥.  Really hope this ARGC appointment goes well and you're told the surrogacy route is a viable option.   

Stuart x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations so pleased for you. And twins how exciting. All the best time will fly by xxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

How exciting everything is!!! JJ1 and Specialmum - so much to look forward to!!!!! JJ1 we may be joining you at the ARGC as we might be going again!!! xxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh what wonderful news, congrats specialmum     


Twinnies are ace          

ooh apricot going again, how exciting


----------



## Marie71 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just checking in to say hi, and congrats to Specialmum!

No developments for me yet, but watch this space!

xx


----------



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

congrats specialmum.
JJ1 hopes things go well
x


----------

